# March Incentives???



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

Any news... Picking up ED in May, hoping that the 3.9% rate sticks (or perhaps improves...) Also, wondering whether the first two month payment pickup by BMWFS is extended...:thumbup:


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Tomorrow is scheduled to be the new programs date.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

hbdb said:


> Any news... Picking up ED in May, hoping that the 3.9% rate sticks (or perhaps improves...) Also, wondering whether the first two month payment pickup by BMWFS is extended...:thumbup:


As Ivan said, programs should be announced tomorrow.

Magic 8 Ball is back in order though. Here's what I'm getting:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> As Ivan said, programs should be announced tomorrow.
> 
> Magic 8 Ball is back in order though. Here's what I'm getting:


Wait, doesn't Kemo Sabe mean "horses arse"?:rofl:


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

NateXTR said:


> Wait, doesn't Kemo Sabe mean "horses arse"?:rofl:


Or 
"Kemo Sabe" reportedly means "soggy shrub" in Navajo. :rofl:


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like same/similar programs will continue to end of march...just got an email form BMW NA

Low finance rates (0.0-2.9 on most cars) and first 2 payments free.


----------



## KingJaffeJoffer (Feb 23, 2009)

peakpro said:


> Looks like same/similar programs will continue to end of march...just got an email form BMW NA
> 
> Low finance rates (0.0-2.9 on most cars) and first 2 payments free.


Yeah, yesterday I saw the continued offerings at BMWUSA. Looks like the incentives that were set to expire today were simply extended by a month.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

But what about lease incentives? Low(ered) money factors and/or raised residuals, for example. Or, did everything (finance plus lease offers) get rolled for another month?

Stay tuned for tomorrow's announcement....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

3series101 said:


> Or
> "Kemo Sabe" reportedly means "soggy shrub" in Navajo. :rofl:





NateXTR said:


> Wait, doesn't Kemo Sabe mean "horses arse"?:rofl:


Totally not what I meant, but you learn something new every day. :rofl:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

KingJaffeJoffer said:


> Yeah, yesterday I saw the continued offerings at BMWUSA. Looks like the incentives that were set to expire today were simply extended by a month.


Um, we won't be able to verify this tomorrow, so before we jump the gun, we'll have to sit tight and wait.

I only expect the 08 programs to go away, but I could be wrong. :angel:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Um, we won't be able to verify this tomorrow, so before we jump the gun, we'll have to sit tight and wait.
> 
> I only expect the 08 programs to go away, but I could be wrong. :angel:


What about CPO's? Any chance of '07's joining the party?


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

2.9% to 48 and 3.9% to 60 months for the 2007 X3, 3er and 5er was announced for March and April in a memo dated the middle of february... but tomorrow may have different news for us.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I got the e-mail that KingJaffeJoffer mentioned e-mail this evening from BMW extending the offer to make the first 2 months payments and 0.9% on select models to 3/31/2009.

But BMWFS is mum on any other programs.


----------



## FMR_M3 (Jan 21, 2006)

anE934fun said:


> I got the e-mail that KingJaffeJoffer mentioned e-mail this evening from BMW extending the offer to make the first 2 months payments and 0.9% on select models to 3/31/2009.
> 
> But BMWFS is mum on any other programs.


I received this same email. The interesting news will be what they decide to do with support on leases for 08 M3 sedans & convertibles and 135 convertibles. we will see soon enough.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

SeaTown said:


> 2.9% to 48 and 3.9% to 60 months for the 2007 X3, 3er and 5er was announced for March and April in a memo dated the middle of february... but tomorrow may have different news for us.


I agree that we should wait for the announcement but 2.9/3.9 is eh. Pen Fed is at 3.99 for up to 60 mos. so for those of us looking to buy out our 2007 leases, going the CPO route is not looking very strategic.


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

KingJaffeJoffer said:


> Yeah, yesterday I saw the continued offerings at BMWUSA. Looks like the incentives that were set to expire today were simply extended by a month.


My King - how's the weather in Zamunda now? Welcome to the 'Fest! :wave:


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Let's hope we have something today, I am supposed to go sign the papers for a lease that starts on March 14th in Germany! I am locked into December 08 rates, but it may be sweeter if a lease cap cost reduction or some other program comes out today that I can take advantage of! Thoughts??


----------



## KingJaffeJoffer (Feb 23, 2009)

lennynchris said:


> My King - how's the weather in Zamunda now? Welcome to the 'Fest! :wave:


Ha! I knew that there had to be at least ONE fan around here. Thanks for the welcome, mate!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Crickets all... it is past 3:00 p.m. in New Jersey....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Crickets all... it is past 3:00 p.m. in New Jersey....


There's been some considerable improvements. Here's some tidbits. :AF330i:

Two payment program for finance contracts has been expanded to 3 coupes and convertibles.

Loyalty cap cost contribution for the 09 5 and 6 Series including M5/M6 has been expanded to new clients in addition to previous BMW FS clients.


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Anything on '09 M3s?

I know, wishful thinking.....

-Dave


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

dbknightx said:


> Anything on '09 M3s?
> 
> I know, wishful thinking.....
> 
> -Dave


No, sorry. It's okay for asking though.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> No, sorry. It's okay for asking though.


anything for the 135i or the 335i beside the coupons that some dealers offer?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

southpole12 said:


> anything for the 135i or the 335i beside the coupons that some dealers offer?


Same programs as last month for these particular models.


----------



## eaglesfan83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Adrian any change to 328 coupe leases that would modify the deal today? Thanks a million car drives excellent!


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Same programs as last month.


Adrian, so it is still at 60% residual at .00205 MF for a E92 335?


----------



## montfish (May 25, 2005)

Any lease deals on 09 3 coupes?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> No, sorry. It's okay for asking though.


Any MY 2010 price lists?
cheers
vern


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Z4 deals at all, be they on 08's or CPO's? I've still got a bug for a 'vert for the Spring!


----------



## leandroi (Mar 3, 2009)

*x5 3.0 Deals*

Any new X5 3.0 deals?


----------



## lisalisa57 (Mar 25, 2006)

anything for the X5? how about for previous BMWFS? not current.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Bart001 said:


> Any Z4 deals at all, be they on 08's or CPO's? I've still got a bug for a 'vert for the Spring!


Finance at 2.9% up to 60 months?


----------



## crevierbmw (Feb 20, 2009)

CPO programs dropped 1% for 2007 3 series...0.9% for 2006 3 series up to 48 months, and a new SELECT CPO program.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

And pray tell, what is a 'SELECT CPO'?


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

KingJaffeJoffer said:


> Ha! I knew that there had to be at least ONE fan around here. Thanks for the welcome, mate!


Absolutely! Greatest scene: "Waiter, taste the soup..."


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wow, so nothing really. Amazing. 

The 2 payments "free" thing is such a scam. If they gave people a rebate it'd be a much larger savings.


----------



## crevierbmw (Feb 20, 2009)

BMW Select is like the new car select financing....you have a balloon due at the end. Max term is 48 months. We ran the numbers in several different scenarios, it's better to go straight finance for 60 months without the balloon at the end...its no more than a $20 difference in payment. And yes, still the same rate of .00205 and 60% for 36/10k for E92.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> Wow, so nothing really. Amazing.
> 
> The 2 payments "free" thing is such a scam. If they gave people a rebate it'd be a much larger savings.


Yup. My immediate response when I saw adrian's post was a big yawn.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

crevierbmw said:


> And yes, still the same rate of .00205 and 60% for 36/10k for E92.


It sure looks like BMWFS doesn't want my business.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

The dealers can confirm what I am posting, but for customers who are not returning BMWFS customers, the only 'incentive' is the 2.9% financing offer, which was available in February. Returning BMWFS customers were offered a 40 basis point reduction in the lease rate (0.00205 from 0.00245). The lease rate reduction originally expired on 3/2/2009, but was extended by BMWFS in their infinite magnanimity.


----------



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

My take right now is, if I buy new, to just bargain even harder. I'm still honked off that the rebates were so poorly advertised as well as the 0.9% being gone. Guess I just have to be ruthless and even a little mean.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Tiara Brightsab said:


> My take right now is, if I buy new, to just bargain even harder. I'm still honked off that the rebates were so poorly advertised as well as the 0.9% being gone. Guess I just have to be ruthless and even a little mean.


There is only so far you will be able to push a dealer to go. If the car hasn't sat on the lot for forever, don't set expectations on your part for the dealer(s) to take a bath on the sell price. Getting ruthless/mean will just make things worse for you in the negotiation (you could come off as being desperate). Unless you desperately require a car (as in your present ride just blew its engine, or something similar), you might be better served by waiting a bit. I haven't seen where the economy is headed northward or where sales declines have reversed, so unless there are no cars on the dealers lot, pressure will build for better incentives.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Jam BMW said:


> I'm still a bit confused. For a 2009 335i coupe, is there an additional incentive for either financing or leasing? Was there a change from Feb? I'm not a prior BMW customer. Thanks.


Financing only. 1st 2 payments paid by BMW FS (up to $750 each) if BMW FS contract is signed by the 31st of March (so no orders).


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiara Brightsab said:


> My take right now is, if I buy new, to just bargain even harder. I'm still honked off that the rebates were so poorly advertised as well as the 0.9% being gone. Guess I just have to be ruthless and even a little mean.


I'm confused. Has a dealer done something to you personally? Also, when do you want a car? BMW has been changing programs more than once a month these days. It comes down to picking the vehicle you want and deciding when to buy it. Next month it could be better or worse. Last month, it could have been better or worse. You are the person that determines the deal by your timeframe. There is no such thing as the best deal/lowest price/or whatnot because of this.


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Financing only. 1st 2 payments paid by BMW FS (up to $750 each) if BMW FS contract is signed by the 31st of March (so no orders).


Ivan, please pardon my lack of understanding, but if I order a car can I get the loyalty FS rate as a returning customer? It seems crazy that I can't get this locked with an order. Are BMW FS rigid about it or can they bend the rule to help get a deal cemented since BMW USA are so motivated to keep returning customers.

Any advice will be great since I am not qualified for the "conquest cash" and need some incentive to finally justify the deal.

Thanks for passing on your knowledge here.


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anyone have the residuals and money factors for a 12K and 15k/year, 36 month lease on a 2009 M5, 2009 535i, and 2009 528i? Returning BMW FS customer.

Also, what are the rates for a remaining 2008 M5 on a 36 month, 12K/year lease? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jam BMW (Nov 10, 2008)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Financing only. 1st 2 payments paid by BMW FS (up to $750 each) if BMW FS contract is signed by the 31st of March (so no orders).


Thanks Ivan!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> BMW has been changing programs more than once a month these days.


Now you have me confused. Which programs have changed more than once a month? The 335i E92 program has been pretty 'stable' from my memory. Not much to shout about in February or March. Of course, March is still young, and things could change before the month is out.


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Now you have me confused. Which programs have changed more than once a month? The 335i E92 program has been pretty 'stable' from my memory. Not much to shout about in February or March. Of course, March is still young, and things could change before the month is out.


So if the programs change in March, what do you see happening to the E90/E92 lease rates - another .0030 off or a simple extension of the date beyond 3/31?

Would anyone take a gamble if they are locked that the rates will go down or the loyalty rate will be extended by the time they take delivery?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

targaflorio said:


> So if the programs change in March, what do you see happening to the E90/E92 lease rates - another .0030 off or a simple extension of the date beyond 3/31?
> 
> Would anyone take a gamble if they are locked that the rates will go down or the loyalty rate will be extended by the time they take delivery?


To your first question, if I could see into the future, I would not be spending time on BF; I would be out trading financial instruments. My personal guess (and it is only a guess, so all disclaimers apply) is that the rate will be extended for another month. If BMWFS dropped the baseline rate (before application of MSDs) to 0.00100, I would probably pull the trigger on an E92.

BMWFS - are you reading this thread? If you want my business, you know what you have to do.... If you are looking for justification, check the nationwide E92 inventory levels....


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> BMWFS - are you reading this thread? If you want my business, you know what you have to do.... If you are looking for justification, check the nationwide E92 inventory levels....


You keep posting over and over again asking if they want your business ... so you don't need to post this question again I will answer it for you ...

No they do not want your business on those terms but if you go to your local dealer they will lease you a car on their terms.

If leasing doesn't fit for you then buy the car for cash or financing ...

For myself when rates were low as they have been I liked to lease, now that rates are higher I will go back to paying for the car in full ... no payments, no worries about rates, no worries period ...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

AF said:


> You keep posting over and over again asking if they want your business ... so you don't need to post this question again I will answer it for you ...
> 
> No they do not want your business on those terms but if you go to your local dealer they will lease you a car on their terms.
> 
> ...


That attitude is why BMW dealers have a bunch of unsold cars on their lots - marketing support from the factory. Maybe you haven't noticed we are in a recession?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

anE934fun said:


> That attitude is why BMW dealers have a bunch of unsold cars on their lots - marketing support from the factory. Maybe you haven't noticed we are in a recession?


So there are absolutely no negative effects to increasing marketing support?

Small things like resale value, reduced residuals, future expectations, lowered profitability, marketing image, alienating prior clients, ...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> So there are absolutely no negative effects to increasing marketing support?


I didn't say that. The manufacturer has a balancing act to perform - make sales of new cars while not killing the residual values of the cars they have out on lease. Offering low money factors to lease the current crop of cars on dealers lots seems like a way to meet the objective of moving new cars while not killing the residual values of cars they have on lease. And, in the process, cars that are sold outright or financed should see their value maintained. In my earlier post, I didn't ask for $13,000 in factory marketing support; just something better than 4.92% money.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> That attitude is why BMW dealers have a bunch of unsold cars on their lots - marketing support from the factory. Maybe you haven't noticed we are in a recession?


There are a bunch of unsold cars on all dealers lots not just BMW and as you have pointed out it is due to the economy.

BMW is a business and they need to make money to continue to stay in business.

Look at my earlier post, I gave you a real life example of how BMW is *now* losing money on it's vehicles coming off lease and that was because of the high residual's.

Yes it worked out great in my case leasing my 07 335i for $575 a month (24 month period) but that was a give away program ... as much as I don't like the $800 a month rate for the same exact car and terms I can understand it.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

my take on this is that BMW dealers need to wheel and deal or they will fall by the way side and take bmw with it, point is, bmw will have to lower their prices, the few people willing to purchase a new BMW can not keep bmw alive when the masses will purchase another brand. i find it funny that a few of u think bmw will not be affected buy this economy, please. i just bought a honda for super cheap, it's a people mover, point A-B and that's it, believe u me when BMW finds out that people just really need a car, not nessecarily a bmw, people will make the change and BMW will feel the hurt. the few are brand loyal but the masses need to drive something, when a dealer only sells 4 cars a month, they will have to close the doors.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

blown383 said:


> my take on this is that BMW dealers need to wheel and deal or they will fall by the way side and take bmw with it, point is, bmw will have to lower their prices.


I recommend they try something different - like make money from selling more used cars or servicing.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

when u start splitting the the sales up between mercedes, bmw, lexus by fewer and fewer clients someone will have to close their doors and it will not be our fault, as we are just the buyers looking to save a buck. it's going to end up for the big three to make a choice, sell a car at invoice or loose the deal entirely and for those of u guys who would rather loose the deal, wait tell your sells drop down alittle more every month, because those that have the money are the smaller portion of our economy. all car sales are down but when people start making less money they have to buy cheaper cars and bmw is at the bottom of that list


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I recommend they try something different - like make money from selling more used cars or servicing.


would u rather have a used car that cost 28k with 38k miles on it or buy a loaded honda with no miles and has a great resale(better than the x3) for 21k, well i choose the honda


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> But what about Friday?


can't we just pretend it's friday:angel:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blown383 said:


> can't we just pretend it's friday:angel:


Friday is an opportunity to work down the ballooning inventory of unsold BMWs.... We can't be drinking when there is serious work to be done.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> The $1K rebate slipped in almost in stealth mode. The only way I knew about it was by spending time on BF. I even got in some e-mail fights with dealers that claimed I was mis-informed about it. I wasn't in the market in January (my lease hadn't been bought back yet); but now no incentives worth mentioning, the supply of unsold E92s is rising and BMWFS is being stingy.





blown383 said:


> this is why BMW needs to change their strategy,
> it's not working with our economy.
> 
> BMW Cars off 37.5% YOY;
> ...


Flame away but this stuff is getting boring.

We get the point...the present incentives are not enough for you and your not buying.

Maybe its time to move on to something else when it comes to discussing incentives.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> Friday is an opportunity to work down the ballooning inventory of unsold BMWs.... We can't be drinking when there is serious work to be done.


damm u and your ethics


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

peakpro said:


> Maybe its time to move on to something else when it comes to discussing incentives.


And what would you suggest? You also have the option to not participate if you find the subject of discussion objectionable.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> And what would you suggest? You also have the option to not participate if you find the subject of discussion objectionable.


Since you asked...I suggest you buy an older BMW and get on the track and drive it...you can find great deals on older BMW's....and its seems like you'll have fun haggling with dealers...

also,

Not objectable...just boring....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

peakpro said:


> Since you asked...I suggest you buy an older BMW and get on the track and drive it...you can find great deals on older BMW's....and its seems like you'll have fun haggling with dealers...


In another lifetime, I did track a 2002. That was when things that broke from tracking the car were less expensive to fix and my back was injury-free. Excessive G-forces result in numbness in my legs, so track days are over for me.



peakpro said:


> also,
> 
> Not objectable...just boring....


Not meaning to make an issue, but if the subject of discussion is boring, you are free to ignore it. I can't imagine that a discussion about financial incentives would be of any interest to anyone unless they were in the market for a car and wanted to know what was available.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> In another lifetime, I did track a 2002. That was when things that broke from tracking the car were less expensive to fix and my back was injury-free. Excessive G-forces result in numbness in my legs, so track days are over for me.
> 
> Not meaning to make an issue, but if the subject of discussion is boring, you are free to ignore it. I can't imagine that a discussion about financial incentives would be of any interest to anyone unless they were in the market for a car and wanted to know what was available.


what's available in incentives...yes; i'm interested...i actually posted in this thread before you did...

anyway...enough from me...I hope you get you car at a lease price that makes you happy and I hope BMW can hold out till you do decide to buy...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

peakpro said:


> anyway...enough from me...I hope you get you car at a lease price that makes you happy and I hope BMW can hold out till you do decide to buy...


I suspect that BMW will do quite fine regardless of whether they sell me a car.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

blown383 said:


> well here i california they say there is a sucker born every minute and many of the dealers treat u as such until they see differnt, to me that spells bye-bye! i can go somewhere else just as easy.


So hurry up and go already, will you? Go p*ss and moan on the Honda board.

What I am hearing is "I am mad at the world because I can't afford a BMW."


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> I suspect that BMW will do quite fine regardless of whether they sell me a car.


The day you come here and tell us you got a new BMW is the day I go out and aggressively short their stock. I'll know that BMW has completely thrown in the towel and that your deal is likely the final nail in their coffin!


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't help but play a little bit of the devil's advocate...

Personally, I'd like BMW to severely limit their production and try to maintain the "premium" car brand that they have/had. Unfortunately, as an integral part of the German economy and employment being viewed as it is over in Europe, I don't see them doing this anytime soon. I'd rather have BMW try to maintain prices somewhat (within reason) even if it comes at the expense of selling far fewer cars. Since the late 90's it seems to have become the view of an increasing number of Americans that we "deserve" a premium vehicle AND at a bargain basement price. Is it really a premium vehicle when everyone has one? I have always considered BMW an accessible luxury brand where you could find a car that was truly an ultimate driving machine and tap into a true performance car without having to pay the price of an exotic. Sadly, most "daily drivers" and casual BMW owners never even realize the engineering that went into the vehicle in which they sit or the capability that rests under their fingertips when gripping the steering wheel. And, I think as these cars continue to be given away due to oversupply and 128's, 328's, etc. fill our streets they will be viewed even more as a commodity. I'm just waiting for fleet sales to be announced next and finding a lot full of white 328's the next time I'm at Hertz.

Given everything I've said above, I still like a good deal just as much as the next guy. I simply fear the degradation of a great brand and the consequences that may follow. Okay, flame away!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

jetstream23 said:


> The day you come here and tell us you got a new BMW is the day I go out and aggressively short their stock. I'll know that BMW has completely thrown in the towel and that your deal is likely the final nail in their coffin!


Careful. I wouldn't want you to take any investment actions based on whether I was or was not able to find a pricing deal that made sense to me. All of the usual disclaimers apply (make an evaluation of the risks to your financial position, and, and, and).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

jetstream23 said:


> ...I'm just waiting for fleet sales to be announced next and finding a lot full of white 328's the next time I'm at Hertz.


That might be the time to go short on BMW stock....


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> The way I understand the current programs, yes to the rate reduction lock at 0.00145 if you are loyal and submitted your credit app in March.


Ivan,

That figure you quote is even lower than I figured. I guess I got confused by the Feb rates with loyalty v no loyalty rates. Is the base MF on an E90 RWD sedan .00170 and the reducer is .0003 off that??? I understood it was .0020 base?

That info would make the difference for me. If my CA won't put the final package together, i'll be in touch by PM...


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

targaflorio said:


> Ivan,
> 
> That figure you quote is even lower than I figured. I guess I got confused by the Feb rates with loyalty v no loyalty rates. Is the base MF on an E90 RWD sedan .00170 and the reducer is .0003 off that??? I understood it was .0020 base?
> 
> That info would make the difference for me. If my CA won't put the final package together, i'll be in touch by PM...


Ivan,

Forgot to mention it's a 335i

Do many people round here do 48 mth leases? I believe I would be getting a car that I will be very happy with for a while and don't like purchasing for various reasons and I will be doing 10K a year so well under the warranty and still within the maintenance plan.

I wouldn't normally do this, but given the way the economy is, I like the idea of stretching out the payments.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

On a 335i it is 0.00170 with loyalty. Sorry, thought you were talking about a 5-Series. 

48 month leases are at standard rates so no, people don't do them on new BMW's.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

quackbury said:


> So hurry up and go already, will you? Go p*ss and moan on the Honda board.
> 
> What I am hearing is "I am mad at the world because I can't afford a BMW."


ha, you could not be farther from the point than if u lived in boston, what i'm saying is if bmw wants to sell cars they better cut prices, clients aren't as stupid as they used to be, they are becoming better informed, more aware, price consious and are playing the waiting game. duh!!!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> I can't help but play a little bit of the devil's advocate...
> 
> Personally, I'd like BMW to severely limit their production and try to maintain the "premium" car brand that they have/had. Unfortunately, as an integral part of the German economy and employment being viewed as it is over in Europe, I don't see them doing this anytime soon. I'd rather have BMW try to maintain prices somewhat (within reason) even if it comes at the expense of selling far fewer cars. Since the late 90's it seems to have become the view of an increasing number of Americans that we "deserve" a premium vehicle AND at a bargain basement price. Is it really a premium vehicle when everyone has one? I have always considered BMW an accessible luxury brand where you could find a car that was truly an ultimate driving machine and tap into a true performance car without having to pay the price of an exotic. Sadly, most "daily drivers" and casual BMW owners never even realize the engineering that went into the vehicle in which they sit or the capability that rests under their fingertips when gripping the steering wheel. And, I think as these cars continue to be given away due to oversupply and 128's, 328's, etc. fill our streets they will be viewed even more as a commodity. I'm just waiting for fleet sales to be announced next and finding a lot full of white 328's the next time I'm at Hertz.
> 
> Given everything I've said above, I still like a good deal just as much as the next guy. I simply fear the degradation of a great brand and the consequences that may follow. Okay, flame away!


Solid post, man. :thumbup::stupid::bow:


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Solid post, man. :thumbup::stupid::bow:


they already are, ROLLS ROYCE


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

MSagMD said:


> I leased a 2008 e93 M3 from Jim at New Motors a bit over a week ago, and so far so good. Once I get those floor mats I'm going to write up a great review.
> 
> When I went into Erhard BMW in Farmington Hills for the 1200 mile maintenance today (I know that's quick, but my brother keeps asking to borrow the car and I also took it in a bit early) the sales manager approached me. He asked why I would travel 300 miles to pick up the EXACT SAME CAR they had in stock (actually theirs was black on black which I would have preferred).
> 
> ...


I'll give credit where credit is due. Kudos to Jim for helping you get your M3 vert and congrats on your purchase.

That being said, I honestly don't think it was that they *couldn't* touch a competitors deal on a comparable M3 vert as they were *willing* to take another hefty loss on their books last month. There can be many reasons, good and bad, for taking whatever deal you got. At that point, it's all about assessing risk versus reward. Because they feel like they may have a captive market, they perhaps decided to let you go because the loss of so much on that M3 wasn't worth the risk of future referrals, but they figured at least you'll use their service department. The thing is, maybe they already hit their "loss" threshold for taking so many loser deals. It was a tough pill to swallow, I'm sure.

So just because one center was willing to take a loss on a deal (for fear of being stick with the car, not having enough traffic for such a beast, risk/reward) doesn't necessarily mean it's a better center. You just happened to be at the right place, right time, right sales person, and right circumstances to justify such a deal. Is it a source of pride to take a loss on a deal? No. Was it a relief that the car was off their books and could've been worse? Yes.

I hope that makes sense. So I wouldn't necessarily fault them for their reluctance to take a loss on a car if their month was already so bad they didn't want to make it even worse.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

blown383 said:


> money factors and residuals on an x5-4.8 for 36 months and 10-12k year please


:dunno:


----------



## crevierbmw (Feb 20, 2009)

JW_BMW said:


> Lease loyalty rates can not be locked...only SSP rates


you *CAN* lock the loyalty and sales supported rates. You cannot lock the 2 payments or loyalty/conquest cash.


----------



## crevierbmw (Feb 20, 2009)

blown383 said:


> :dunno:


PM sent


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

blown383 said:


> :dunno:


Same as last month.


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> The MF is now 0.00275 (without being marked up) on all 2008 models. Residuals are about $15K lower on M's than Jan/Feb. A 2009 is a better candidate for leasing. 2008's are only for purchase.


Thanks Ivan - when you say they're $15k lower, what's the residual %?

Can you tell me what the MF and resid are for a 2009 M5 and M3 Convertible are, then? 3 year 36k and/or 2 year 24k.

Appreciate it!


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Same as last month.


ohh thanks, thought they changed


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Eric Giles said:


> The only allowance on the '08 5 series is on the M5 and the 550i, both at $10,000. Nothing listed for the 528i/535i.


Please explain 'allowance'. Is it a factory to dealer cash amount that can be applied to the sale of the car? Or????

Also, does it apply to 'new' (as opposed to dealer demonstrators for example) cars only?


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

jetstream23 said:


> I can't help but play a little bit of the devil's advocate...
> 
> Personally, I'd like BMW to severely limit their production and try to maintain the "premium" car brand that they have/had. Unfortunately, as an integral part of the German economy and employment being viewed as it is over in Europe, I don't see them doing this anytime soon. I'd rather have BMW try to maintain prices somewhat (within reason) even if it comes at the expense of selling far fewer cars. Since the late 90's it seems to have become the view of an increasing number of Americans that we "deserve" a premium vehicle AND at a bargain basement price. Is it really a premium vehicle when everyone has one? I have always considered BMW an accessible luxury brand where you could find a car that was truly an ultimate driving machine and tap into a true performance car without having to pay the price of an exotic. Sadly, most "daily drivers" and casual BMW owners never even realize the engineering that went into the vehicle in which they sit or the capability that rests under their fingertips when gripping the steering wheel. And, I think as these cars continue to be given away due to oversupply and 128's, 328's, etc. fill our streets they will be viewed even more as a commodity. I'm just waiting for fleet sales to be announced next and finding a lot full of white 328's the next time I'm at Hertz.
> 
> Given everything I've said above, I still like a good deal just as much as the next guy. I simply fear the degradation of a great brand and the consequences that may follow. Okay, flame away!


No need for flames. If the quality of the cars remain high and that's afunction of the engineering, then I would not worry about fleet sales, it simply will not occur. Why? Cost to the rental company.

Lowing the engineering standard to increse afforability is what would send me elsewhere.


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

crevierbmw said:


> you *CAN* lock the loyalty and sales supported rates. You cannot lock the 2 payments or loyalty/conquest cash.


i read elsewhere that it MAY be true that if you lock, you are locking with a given dealer that submits the credit app. is this true?


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

Dealers:

If you wouldn't mind continuing to humor me....Please can you guys give us a consensus confirmation that the loyalty rate on the lease factors can be locked - beyond the 3/31 - even though without doubt the lease cash and two payments on financing cannot. 

No dealer I speak to likes talking MFs - is the loyalty reduction sort of a confidential dealer incentive to get returning customers locked in by giving the dealer the loyalty rate as extra margin rather than the other way round that we look at on this forum as an extra discount? 

By the way, my dealers in the Boston area don't sound quite as motivated to do the very low profit deals as a month ago - looks like they are sensing it's turning around ever so slightly on the popula historicaly models? Are you sensing a similar situation?

Thanks.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Targaflorio, yes, BMW FS loyalty rate and residual can be locked with the dealer you will be purchasing your vehicle from, through May 2009. Unless BMW continues the other aspects (lease cash or 2 payments credited up to $750 each on finance/select), they end 3/31/09.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

fahrhaus said:


> Thanks Ivan - when you say they're $15k lower, what's the residual %?
> 
> Can you tell me what the MF and resid are for a 2009 M5 and M3 Convertible are, then? 3 year 36k and/or 2 year 24k.
> 
> Appreciate it!


They are not figured as a percentage anymore. They are called dollar based. $28,475 residual for a 2008 M3 Conv (regardless of MSRP amount) @ 36 mos/12K mi with a 0.00275 base MF. $31,605 for a 2008 M5/0.00275 same terms. When you back into it, a 2008 M3 with a $76K MSRP, has a dollar based residual that equates to approximately 37%. M5 with a $93K MSRP, has a dollar based residual that equates to approximately 33%. You don't need to put the numbers in a spreadsheet to see that 2009 M5 models have a more advantageous lease. A 2008 M3 Conv can have $100/mo+ lower payments than a 2009 depending on the selling price.

2009 M3 Conv
49% for 12K
0.00275 MF

2009 M5
57%
0.00175 MF


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Targaflorio, yes, BMW FS loyalty rate and residual can be locked with the dealer you will be purchasing your vehicle from, through May 2009. Unless BMW continues the other aspects (lease cash or 2 payments credited up to $750 each on finance/select), they end 3/31/09.


Ivan - Does this mean that I can lock in the current loyalty rate for a May euro delivery of a 335i sedan and that the 30 bp euro delivery bump will then just bring me back up to the .0020 MF?


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

caveatesq said:


> Ivan - Does this mean that I can lock in the current loyalty rate for a May euro delivery of a 335i sedan and that the 30 bp euro delivery bump will then just bring me back up to the .0020 MF?


Great question - I am in exactly the same situation - need that MF loyalty reducer to either make US delivery feasible or offset the Euro MF bump.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

You do know that the 0.00030 rate bump is partially because you don't make the 2nd lease payment right? I'd have to confirm that the 0.00030 loyalty discount can be combined with ED (probably is). 

If you are not doing ED, yes, the 0.00030 discount would be locked in at your credit submitting dealer center through May on the east coast.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> You do know that the 0.00030 rate bump is partially because you don't make the 2nd lease payment right? I'd have to confirm that the 0.00030 loyalty discount can be combined with ED (probably is).
> 
> If you are not doing ED, yes, the 0.00030 discount would be locked in at your credit submitting dealer center through May on the east coast.


I did know that. With the loyalty rate, I would consider a sedan instead of the coupe I just ordered yesterday.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

caveatesq said:


> I did know that. With the loyalty rate, I would consider a sedan instead of the coupe I just ordered yesterday.


Gotcha, I'll PM you tomorrow afternoon after confirming.


----------



## cnj31 (Jan 7, 2006)

Eric Giles said:


> The only allowance on the '08 5 series is on the M5 and the 550i, both at $10,000. Nothing listed for the 528i/535i.


Thank you, Eric.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Gotcha, I'll PM you tomorrow afternoon after confirming.


Thanks Ivan!


----------

